# Sunday School Tomorrow need help!!!



## larryjf (Apr 25, 2009)

I've been leading a series in Romans from this book by John Stott...
Westminster Bookstore - Reformed Books - Low Prices - Flat Fee UPS Shipping - Romans: Encountering the Gospel's Power

I have not been able to find my book. If anyone can give me the questions from session 11 of the book i would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Ivan (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry, Larry, I don't have the book, but somebody is bound to have it.

Okay, PBers, let's give a brother a hand here!


----------



## larryjf (Apr 25, 2009)

Wait...i think it's session 12...let me check

-----Added 4/25/2009 at 09:53:16 EST-----

It's chapter 11 of Romans, which is Session 13 in the study guide.


----------



## Casey (Apr 25, 2009)

Ha . . I used to work at IVP and see that book all the time, but I don't have it.

I have his Romans commentary, maybe the questions are the same?


----------



## Iconoclast (Apr 25, 2009)

Maybe in the providence of God you have mis-placed the book. You might have to make up your own questions, what chapter of romans are you in?

BUY NOW 
QUANTITY 















Additional Views 



Romans: Encountering the Gospel's Power, John Stott Bible Studies 
By: John Stott
More in John Stott Bible Study Series
IVP Connect / 2008 / Paperback

Write A Review 


Retail Price: $8.00 
CBD Price: $5.99
You Save $2.01 (25%)
Buy 10 or more of this product and pay only $5.49 each.

Availability: In Stock

CBD Stock Number: WW821655

Front Cover | Table of Contents | Excerpt | Back Cover







Product Description
There was considerable conflict between the Jews and Gentiles at the church in Rome over theology. Jewish Christians were proud of their favored status before God, and the Gentile Christians of their freedom from the law. In his ministry of reconciliation, Paul develops two thems. The first is the justification of guilty sinners by God's grace alone in Christ. The second is that the people of God are no longer defined by descent, circumcision or culture, but according to faith in Jesus. So "there is no difference" now between Jews and Gentiles (Romans 3:22). The call to unity is just as relevant to us today as we continue to face tensions in the body of Christ. May we hear and respond to God's call to us in Romans.

20 lessons under the guidance of one of the world's leading and most loved Bible teachers and preachers, John Stott, include inductive study, application, commentary, prayer helps, and leader guidelines. The corresponding commentary by Stott in The Bible Speaks Today series is WW12460.


----------



## larryjf (Apr 25, 2009)

I am studying the chapter...chapter 11 of Romans...so that i'm prepared for whatever might unfold during Sunday School.

I can't really make up my own questions because the Sunday School folks have the study guide and are prepared to answer the questions in the study guide.

Worst case scenario, i can borrow someone's study guide right before class.

I would just feel more prepared if i knew the questions that i would ask before Sunday School.


----------



## Berean (Apr 25, 2009)

Isn't there someone from your class that you could call?


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 25, 2009)

Larry,

The best I can get you is the first 5 questions. That might be all you need anyway.

A trick, if you need a page or two from a book, _sometimes _Amazon will have it in its preview (Look Inside!). I used this to read a couple of pages from a commentary I left at my house one day.

Anyway, I've attached the screenshot.


----------



## larryjf (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks Fred, that does help.

I think that i will be ok. I am pretty well acquainted with this particular chapter because of some studies i did regarding Jewish/Gentile conversion dynamics.

Thank you all for you help...i covet your prayers now...May God be glorified!


----------

